# Have a nice work!



## mirind4

Hey all!

The situation is the following: I am at the company, and I would like to tell one of my colleague that "Have a nice work" or "Have a following nice work"!
I would like to know how to say it in Dutch.

Regarding my knowledge I would say one of the following:

"Heb een fijne werk"
"Een mooie werk verder"
"Heb een fijne tijd op het werk"

Can I use these?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suehil

I'm sorry Mirind4, but 'have a nice work' is not something you would hear in English and it is not very clear what you mean.  Do you want to tell someone to enjoy the work they will do that day, enjoy a certain task, get a good job?  Or something else?


----------



## mirind4

@Suehil Yep, I would like to tell someone to enjoy the work they will do that day! Sorry for my English, but when I was in an international community for half a year, I usually heard (and used) this phrase. I have to mention that this community was in Germany, and only a few people were from English-speaking country...


----------



## ThomasK

Among teachers French-speaking colleagues often say: "Bon cours" [ik wens je een goede les] - but that is uncommon to us, as far as I know. So any translation will sound awkward, I imagine...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Bedankt!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

"Werk ze!" is an informal, almost jovial phrase that means something along the lines of "enjoy your work". Slightly less informal would be "(nog) een prettige/fijne/leuke/goede werkdag (gewenst)!" Or, depending on the context, I suppose I might say something like "veel plezier met je werk!" or simply "veel plezier!"


----------



## ThomasK

You are quite right. I am not so used to that. "Veel plezier met je werk" sounds a little strange to me, we might use it in an ironic sense, but those are excellent additions.


----------



## mirind4

Thanks for the additional infos!


----------



## marrish

All this can be replaced by "prettige dag verder" or usual equivalents. Leaving "work" out doesn't change the message; "work" being added without any specific reason is quite redundant and in most of the cases, as others judged, is unidiomatic.

"Ik wens u nog een prettige werkdag" appears to be a quite formal a usage, contrary to Hans M.'s opinion.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

marrish said:


> "Ik wens u nog een prettige werkdag" appears to be a quite formal a usage, contrary to Hans M.'s opinion.


I never mentioned "Ik wens u nog een prettige werkdag", did I? There's a big difference in tone between "ik wens u een ...", which is always stiff and formal, and "(nog) een ... (gewenst)", which can range from informal to formal, very much depending on the context and on whether or not you include "nog" and "gewenst". 

I agree that wishing somebody to have a nice working day or to enjoy their work is not usual, but if the situation calls for it, you perfectly can.


----------



## marrish

^ Right, I rephrased it myself (u and ik wens instead of toegewenst) and I agree with all what you said; but my point was to expound on the equal possibility of "(nog) een ... (gewenst)" being formal too. Why not be formal when it's needed?


----------

